# Sphagnum peat moss



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm getting ready to set up a 40B, and want to be sure to avoid substrate "pitfalls." The primary component will be hydrophyte's new ION gravel, but I want to "juice it up" if possible with a nutrient rich bottom layer for root feeders. Items I have available to use are 1) used Amazonia Aquasoil (about a 1 1/2 gal. bucketful), 2) pure laterite, 3) hydrophyte's new gro soil tabs and 4) sphagnum peat moss. Recommendations would be appreciated- the component I know least about is the peat moss, +/- of using it would be helpful also. Thanks in advance for your assistance-

VP


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

Peat moss will not really have much benefits fertiliser wise. It does help acidify the substrate which is good for bacteria growth and healthy root growth. Iirc, the gro soil tabs have ferts in them so using those would be a good thing. Osmocote also works. Biggest downfall of peat moss is that it is very messy when you try to uproot plants, especially ones with large root structures(swords, crypts, etc).


----------



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info nokturnal- I would like to avoid creating a situation where relocating/uprooting plants will cause a detritus explosion, so I'm considering nixing the peat moss and the used Aquasoil.


----------



## aquatic serenity (May 24, 2011)

If its scott's miragle grow spagnum peat moss-it will work great ...I used it as a main sub layer on many tanks...
I would put the laterite on the bottom of the tank ,along with the grow tabs spaced evenly along the bottom...maybe a little aragonite down there also...then 1.5" of the miracle grow sphagnum peat ....capped with another 1.5" of the Ion brick gravel...
the KH will be low initially...and will need adjusting...other than that -this combo will grow plants well !!


----------



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

aquatic serenity- thanks for the response. So you haven't had any issues with the peat moss causing problems when relocating or uprooting plants grown in those tanks?


----------



## aquatic serenity (May 24, 2011)

i dont uproot alot,rarely...so -no issues..


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

aquatic serenity said:


> If its scott's miragle grow spagnum peat moss-it will work great ...I used it as a main sub layer on many tanks...
> I would put the laterite on the bottom of the tank ,along with the grow tabs spaced evenly along the bottom...maybe a little aragonite down there also...then 1.5" of the miracle grow sphagnum peat ....capped with another 1.5" of the Ion brick gravel...
> the KH will be low initially...and will need adjusting...other than that -this combo will grow plants well !!


Why would you put aragonite in the substrate?


----------



## aquatic serenity (May 24, 2011)

just helps with the low kh draw from the high cec capping material.. initially- and calcium/mag requirements


----------



## Dutzy (May 20, 2012)

hi, I was in a rush at home depot and bought three bags of "Scotts Miracle-Gro organic choice Potting mix". I didn't check the ingredients, until now, few hours later that I finished acclimating and moving my fish to a temporary tank.

I am to understand miracle-gro potting *mix* contains no actual dirt? the ingredients just list composted wood chip material, *sphagnum peat moss* and pasteurized chicken droppings. if I sift out the larger wood chips should I be worried about getting mold growth? what vital nutrients would this be missing for my plants? the instructions say you can grow vegetables and the like using only the mix. however I've read on a few forums that peat moss contains no real nutrients, just a lot of fiber/composed wood?

advice is appreciated,
dutzy :icon_bigg


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

From what I've heard the best nutrient rich soil will be MTS, your root feeders will go crazy but if you like to rearrange all the time then go with AS. Also you can cap it with what ever pleases your eye, anything.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Dutzy said:


> hi, I was in a rush at home depot and bought three bags of "Scotts Miracle-Gro organic choice Potting mix". I didn't check the ingredients, until now, few hours later that I finished acclimating and moving my fish to a temporary tank.
> 
> I am to understand miracle-gro potting *mix* contains no actual dirt? the ingredients just list composted wood chip material, *sphagnum peat moss* and pasteurized chicken droppings. if I sift out the larger wood chips should I be worried about getting mold growth? what vital nutrients would this be missing for my plants? the instructions say you can grow vegetables and the like using only the mix. however I've read on a few forums that peat moss contains no real nutrients, just a lot of fiber/composed wood?
> 
> ...


Don't put that in your tank, return it.


----------



## aquatic serenity (May 24, 2011)

150EH said:


> Don't put that in your tank, return it.


 
Why ? many many people on here use the miracle grow organic choice potting mix as an underlayment with a cap..

It works great.. I even use it mixed 50/50 with the miracle grow sphagnum peat moss....and I do sift out all the coarse bits of wood chips...


----------



## Dutzy (May 20, 2012)

150EH said:


> Don't put that in your tank, return it.





aquatic serenity said:


> Why ? many many people on here use the miracle grow organic choice potting mix as an underlayment with a cap..
> 
> It works great.. I even use it mixed 50/50 with the miracle grow sphagnum peat moss....and I do sift out all the coarse bits of wood chips...


huh... well, anyways, I still haven't opened it. I did some reading last night. It might be a good idea to add some clay, and let it decompose as much as possible outdoors, until most of the nutrients are usable by the plants. I also want to wash out any uric acid in the possible bird poop.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

If you use any of the potting soil products set up the tank but do not put the fish or other livestock in it. Run it for a few days, testing the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. 
Some of these products can produce ammonia for several weeks to a month. 
This is just fine as far as cycling the tank goes, the nitrifying bacteria will grow using that ammonia, but it is a nightmare for fish.


----------

